# Messing Around



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

I have really enjoyed looking at the artwork of some of the people here. Mine's nothing exciting but....








:tongue:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I like your style!


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Very cute! I like that the outline is blue instead of black; makes the colors pop. :3


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Cute, yeah I agree the colors really pop almost 3D looking...nice work Raincloud !


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you! I have noticed a lot of other members offer to do pictures for practice. I was drawing on my laptop but would love the practice too. So if anyone wants I am willing to _try_ to draw/paint anyone's betta?


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Ask and you shall receive! lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

You can do Magic!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could you do Indigo for me this is a old photo he is very unwell at moment i'm afraid


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry it took me a litte while. Here is a picture for Janan, let me know what you think!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i love the drawing you did of Indigo<3 i've been missing him badly but your drawing helps to cheer me up, i've printed it i like it so much<3


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you, Raincloud!! I love it!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey are you still doing these?


----------

